# Libre use by date...this is ridiculous!



## Bloden (Sep 7, 2017)

Just received my order of 8 new sensors, with a use by date of - wait for it - October 31st 2017. I'm speechless...so, 5 of them are going back. And this isn't the first time...


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 7, 2017)

That's partly why I only order 4 at a time, because you can't guarantee that they will have sensible use by dates on them.  I've already had some with a use by date of January 2018!


----------



## Robin (Sep 7, 2017)

This has reared its head again on your March thread, post #26 onwards.
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/freestyle-libre-use-by-date.65787/page-2
Mine that I got a month ago were January 2018. Ridiculous stock ( out of ) control.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 7, 2017)

Sally71 said:


> That's partly why I only order 4 at a time, because you can't guarantee that they will have sensible use by dates on them.  I've already had some with a use by date of January 2018!


My last but one order were January 2018 too. My last lot are October 2017


----------



## grovesy (Sep 7, 2017)

For a multinational company this is bad.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2017)

No stock control or thought put into the quantity ordered!  How can you be expected to use 16 weeks of sensors in less than 8 weeks? There are a lot of these complaints on the FB group too, they need to get their act sorted


----------



## Bloden (Sep 7, 2017)

Sally71 said:


> That's partly why I only order 4 at a time, because you can't guarantee that they will have sensible use by dates on them.  I've already had some with a use by date of January 2018!



If I'd ordered four, I still wouldn't have had time to use them...LOL.


----------



## Bloden (Sep 7, 2017)

Northerner said:


> No stock control or thought put into the quantity ordered!  How can you be expected to use 16 weeks of sensors in less than 8 weeks? There are a lot of these complaints on the FB group too, they need to get their act sorted


The very nice French man I spoke to said the packing is all automated, so it isn't human error - there must be SOME human input?!! He advised me to complain via the website.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2017)

Bloden said:


> The very nice French man I spoke to said the packing is all automated, so it isn't human error - there must be SOME human input?!! He advised me to complain via the website.


I'd say that it _*is*_ human error if they don't have a system that can check the sensor dates are feasible before sending them out


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 7, 2017)

I got 2 of them with the end of October date too. Complained via their website yesterday, no response yet. I only ordered 2, so technically I can use them in time, but at the time I irdered I didn't know when I'd get my pump and wanted to save them for that. Might only order 1 at a time in future!


----------



## Lorien (Sep 7, 2017)

I just received one yesterday with an expiry date of the end of October - fine for me as I got it for a holiday I am going on in October but I was still really surprised it had such a short expiry date.


----------



## AJLang (Sep 8, 2017)

Mark said that the two that arrived for me this week have an end of October expiry date. That's ridiculous if you want to have a break but want one spare for when you need it. Especially when so many sensors have problems.


----------



## Lisa66 (Sep 8, 2017)

I had two arrive yesterday, like others, the date on mine is 31 October, pleased I didn't order more.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2017)

Lisa66 said:


> I had two arrive yesterday, like others, the date on mine is 31 October, pleased I didn't order more.


They've obviously discovered, not just a cupboard, but a whole warehouse of short-dated sensors and banging them out hoping they don't get too many complaints back!


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 8, 2017)

This happens all the time though, they obviously have no clue how to rotate stock so that they get sent out in order of use by date!  Sometimes I think they must be using a last in-first out system when they should be using a first in-first out one.  They also must have a really bad computer system for their orders!  I had a problem a few weeks ago with their website apparently not accepting my order, so I kept trying again, only for it to then appear 4 times.  The first person I spoke to said that the extra orders were not on the system properly and would just disappear again.  Except that one of them then shipped!  So I phoned them again, and said I could keep one extra delivery but really don't need any more now, please could they cancel the remaining two orders that hadn't shipped yet.  And they said no they couldn't, I'd have to refuse the deliveries and then would get credit when the items came back!!  Well that wastes my time and the delivery company's, what sort of useless system are they using that won't let them cancel an order that hasn't shipped yet?!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2017)

Sally71 said:


> This happens all the time though, they obviously have no clue how to rotate stock so that they get sent out in order of use by date!  Sometimes I think they must be using a last in-first out system when they should be using a first in-first out one.  They also must have a really bad computer system for their orders!  I had a problem a few weeks ago with their website apparently not accepting my order, so I kept trying again, only for it to then appear 4 times.  The first person I spoke to said that the extra orders were not on the system properly and would just disappear again.  Except that one of them then shipped!  So I phoned them again, and said I could keep one extra delivery but really don't need any more now, please could they cancel the remaining two orders that hadn't shipped yet.  And they said no they couldn't, I'd have to refuse the deliveries and then would get credit when the items came back!!  Well that wastes my time and the delivery company's, what sort of useless system are they using that won't let them cancel an order that hasn't shipped yet?!


That's appalling!


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 9, 2017)

I only ever order by phone now because of the shabbiness of the website. I know you don't get the free delivery, but at least it's just one phone call and job done.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 10, 2017)

I think they're out of their depth.  They struck pure gold with the Libre and were unprepared for it and still seem to be playing catch-up.  If you remember they had waiting lists to get one for a long time.  They then set up a new production facility (in France?) but apart from the non existent stock rotation system I'm still not convinced about the quality aspects of the product itself.  There seem to be too many reports of faulty sensors and faulty readers.  I've not had that many sensors overall but I've had faulty sensors and a faulty reader.  There is no choice for most people at the moment as they've got a monopoly but the sooner some effective competition enters the market the better as far as I'm concerned.


----------

